# κροτίδα, "μινέρβα" = firecracker, banger



## nickel (Oct 6, 2010)

(Όχι, το παρόν δεν είναι γκρίζα διαφήμιση ούτε συγκεκριμένης μάρκας κροτίδων ούτε του Μπουκάλα.)

Πρώτα το ωραιότατο σημερινό κείμενο του Μπουκάλα στην Καθημερινή:

*Η μηχανή των κλισέ*

Δεν τις λυπόμαστε τις λέξεις. Και δεν τις σεβόμαστε ιδιαίτερα. Νομίζουμε πως είναι άτρωτες. Γι’ αυτό και τις χρησιμοποιούμε αστόχαστα, φουσκώνοντας και ξεφουσκώνοντάς τες κατά το δοκούν, κατά τους ορισμούς της νωχέλειάς μας μάλλον ή της στερεοτυπολαγνίας μας και της αγωνίας μας να αποσπάσουμε την προσοχή. Και κινδυνεύουν έτσι να σπάσουν, να καταντήσουν άσημες, ήχοι δίχως συναισθηματικό και πνευματικό αντίκρισμα. Πόσα «πανελλήνια σοκ», λόγου χάρη, μπορεί να αντέξει ο τηλεκαταναλωτής, όταν μάλιστα πρόκειται για γεγονότα που δεν ακούστηκαν ιδιαίτερα πέρα από τη μια ή την άλλη γειτονιά, όπου έλαβαν χώρα;

Η μανία των κλισέ από τη μια, η λατρεμένη μας εντυπωσιοθηρική αμετροέπεια από την άλλη, συνέκλιναν για να χαρακτηριστεί, από σταθμούς και έντυπα, «δήλωση- βόμβα» μια δήλωση του κ. Αρη Σπηλιωτόπουλου για τον κ. Κώστα Καραμανλή, ότι δηλαδή ο κύκλος του στη Νέα Δημοκρατία έχει κλείσει, όμως, λόγω της «πολύτιμης εμπειρίας του», ίσως κάποτε κληθεί να ξαναπροσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του στη χώρα, αν «η ζωή» (!) έχει την καλοσύνη ή την αφέλεια να τις ζητήσει. Και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά. Όλα τους ταυτολογικά, αν όχι κούφια· κοινοτοπίες που τις πετάνε οι πολιτικοί μας για να δώσουν την εντύπωση ότι κάτι σοφό λένε, κάτι βαρυσήμαντο.

Εντυπωσιάστηκαν λοιπόν οι αναλυτές και οι σχολιαστές, είτε στα τηλεπαράθυρα είναι... μετεριζωμένοι σαν εφημερεύοντες διαφωτιστές είτε σε εφημερίδες. Και αντιμετώπισαν τη φράση του κ. Σπηλιωτόπουλου θαρρείς και την είχε ξεστομίσει η εν εκστάσει Πυθία ή η Σίβυλλα. Τη μέτρησαν από δω, τη ζύγισαν από κει και κατέληξαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι πρόκειται για χρησμό βαρύτατο, γεμάτο νοήματα απόκρυφα που χρειάζονται την εδώ και τώρα αποκωδικοποίηση και αποκρυπτογράφησή τους. Και άλλες φορές έχουμε καταπιαστεί με το μηδέν εξισώνοντάς το στανικά με το άπειρο, και άλλες φορές σπεύσαμε να ανακαλύψουμε βαθύτατες σκέψεις σε κενολογίες, σε φρασούλες που τις εξαπολύει κάποιος της πολιτικής συντεχνίας για να ξεμπερδεύει πρόχειρα με την υποχρέωσή του να δίνει τρεις-τέσσερις συνεντεύξεις το δεκαπενθήμερο ώστε να μένει στην επικαιρότητα και στο προσκήνιο. Αλλά τούτη τη φορά κάναμε σαν να βρήκαμε επιτέλους μια νέα στήλη σαν της Ροζέτας, που θα μας επιτρέψει να ερμηνεύσουμε τον ακόμα σκοτεινό δίσκο της Φαιστού και να ξεκλειδώσουμε όλα τα μυστήρια του κόσμου.

Δήλωση - βόμβα, λοιπόν. Ποια; Μια δήλωση ούτε καν κροτιδούλα πασχαλιάτικη, μια μινέρβα όπως τη λέει η πιτσιρικαρία. Αν όμως χρησιμοποιούμε έτσι άσκεπτα τις βαριές λέξεις για να εξογκώσουμε τη σημασία ελαφρών περιστατικών και περισπούδαστων κενολογημάτων, αν δηλαδή τις καταπονούμε και τις εξαντλούμε, σε τι τάχα θα προσφύγουμε όταν θα τις έχουμε πράγματι ανάγκη αλλά αυτές θα είναι νοηματικά λιπόθυμες από τη μονότονη επανάληψη; Στις κραυγές μήπως;​
Υποθέτω ότι είναι μάρκα η Μινέρβα και ότι είναι ελληνική (με τέτοιο όνομα). Διαβάζω σε εφημερίδα της Κρήτης: 
Στο σπίτι του 61χρονου βρέθηκαν και κατασχέθηκαν ένα αμφίστομο μαχαίρι με ξύλινη λαβή και θήκη με μήκος λεπίδας 13 cm, ένα μαχαίρι τύπου πεταλούδας με μήκος λεπίδας 10 cm, 12 κροτίδες μάρκας minerva, δύο κροτίδες μάρκας mafisto special, μία κροτίδα μάρκας matisto και μία κροτίδα μάρκας partentlash. 

Κροτίδες είναι και τα squibs; Αν είναι, να τα βάλω στον τίτλο.
Από αυτές τις τρακατρούκες βγαίνει το _damp squib_ για κάτι που αποδεικνύεται σκέτη απογοήτευση («άνθρακες ο θησαυρός» λέει το λεξικό, αλλά έχουμε και καλύτερα, όχι; ). Δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το _squid / καλαμάρι_.

*Damp Squid: The top 10 misquoted phrases in Britain*
(Daily Telegraph, 24/2/2009)

British people become tongue-tied over the most simple everyday phrases, with "damp squib" being the one that most of us get wrong, a survey has shown.

Many phrases we use are often misquotes from Shakespeare and other traditional sayings – and people do not realise they have made mistakes.

Now a new poll has revealed a top ten of the most misquoted phrases in Britain.

Top of the league is a "damp squib", a term for failure named after a dud 19th century explosive mining device, which is often mispronounced as "damp squid."

Others in the chart include "one fell swoop" which was originally uttered by MacDuff in Shakespeare's Macbeth but which is often mistakenly repeated as "one foul swoop".

Another favourite is the Shakespearean quote from Merchant of Venice "all that glisters is not gold" which we misquote as "all the glitters is not gold".

The misquote is so common it is now even used in the play itself.

Others mix up the 19th century nautical term "batten down the hatches", instead saying "batting down the hatches"

The 14th century phrase "On tenter hooks" which derives from a wooden frame that hung wet clothes out to dry is often mistaken as "on tender hooks."

The phrase "Find a pin and pick it up," the first line of a poem in "The Real Mother Goose" book of nursery rhymes is now misquoted as "Find a penny pick it up".

The survey of 1,000 people was compiled by hearing aid retailer Amplifon, as part of its "Bringing Sound to Life" campaign aimed at revealing the state of the nation's hearing.

Mark Holmes, from the company, said: "Technically these are called malapropisms but we think most people simply mishear them in the first place and repeat their mistake over and over again.

"For a nation that produced Shakespeare, Wordsworth and Stephen Fry, it seems we Brits aren't as a literary as we think."

The top ten misquotes by British people are as follows:

1) A damp squid (a damp squib)

2) On tender hooks (on tenter hooks)

3) Nip it in the butt (nip it in the bud)

4) Champing at the bit (chomping at the bit)

5) A mute point (a moot point)

6) One foul swoop (one fell swoop)

7) All that glitters is not gold (all that glisters is not gold)

8) Adverse to (averse to)

9) Batting down the hatches (batten down the hatches)

10) Find a penny pick it up (find a pin pick it up)​

Από την απορία μου για τη μινέρβα ξεκίνησαν όλα...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2010)

Πιο trivia δε γίνεται: στα βιβλία του Χάρι Πότερ, _squibs _λέγονται όσοι έχουν γεννηθεί από μάγους γονείς αλλά, για κάποιο λόγο, δεν έχουν κληρονομήσει καμία μαγική ικανότητα και οι ίδιοι δεν είναι μάγοι. Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση τότε, και είχα ψάξει να βρω και τον ορισμό (A broken firecracker that burns but does not explode.) Στα ελληνικά πώς έχουν μεταφραστεί;


----------



## sarant (Oct 6, 2010)

Στα ελληνικά τα έχουν πει.... σκουίμπ.
(Και γιατί όχι, θα μου πεις).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2010)

Θα μπορούσαν να τους είχαν πει Τζούφιους ή κάτι τέτοιο, ωστόσο, αφού αυτό υπονοείται. Τέλος πάντων, μην καταχρώμαι και το νήμα, αλλά νομίζω ότι οι μεταφράσεις του Χάρι Πότερ χάνουν λίγο στα λογοπαίγνια σε διάφορα σημεία...


----------



## sarant (Oct 6, 2010)

Έχω ακουστά ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά είχαν πάρει οδηγία να μην αποκλίνουν στα ονόματα κτλ. από το αγγλικό γιατί υπήρχε πρόβλημα με την ταινία.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2010)

Ξαφνικά με τρώει το χέρι μου να ρωτήσω ποιος έκανε τους υπότιτλους...


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ξαφνικά με τρώει το χέρι μου να ρωτήσω ποιος έκανε τους υπότιτλους...


 
Μη μου βάζεις ιδέες και τις προσθέσω κι αυτές στην όλο και μεγαλύτερη λίστα ταινιών που θέλω να ξετινάξω τον υποτιτλισμό τους. Είναι και πολλές οι σκασμένες, άσε που καθόλου δε μ' ενθουσίασαν...


----------

